# Thor vs Goku & Luffy



## HumanWine (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thor lost Mjolnir in a bet against Tony Stark in who can drink the most beers before needing medic attention.

Scenario 1: Straight brawl and Goku being: End of Series (DBZ)version

Scenario 2: Same thing but with Goku being : End of Series (GT)version

Thor doesnt have the Odin Force. Luffy and Goku are bloodlusted and Thor is in character.
By brawl I mean fist fight. If it is a stomp from either side, special abilities can be used.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2008)

Thor doesn't loose when alcohol is concered so this topic is inherantly flawed



please weak contest for the Odinson, and I'm assuming your refering to a version of Thor that doesn't revert to a Mortal when he looses his hammer?

which would mean the Thor your looking for is the one after Odin dies, and so Thor would have the powers of the Odinforce

btw


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 23, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Thor doesn't loose when alcohol is concered so this topic is inherantly flawed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I forgot about the Odin Force


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 23, 2008)

What if Luffy's immunity to lightning get wanked?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 23, 2008)

Leafy said:


> What if Luffy's immunity to lightning get wanked?



Then Thor rips him apart with his bare hands


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 23, 2008)

I TAKE THIS ALONE! End of Story. Want me to label feats I've done?! I WILL!!!!


----------



## Fang (Mar 23, 2008)

Why is Goku being limited to the Saiyan Arc? I also hope the stamina limitations with his Super Saiyan 3 form are off-set and that we are using a much weaker version of Thor for either of these two to stand a chance.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's just put it like this..


Luffy = Mortal
Goku = Mortal

THOR = A GOD.

This thread = failure.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2008)

Thor goes up in the sky, kills goku with planet wide thunders, summons the mjolnir from Tony's clutches, and then uses Luffy as a condom to go fuck Vegetta


----------



## Soljer (Mar 23, 2008)

Honestly....

I see end of series Goku having a good shot at Thor without Mjolnir. 

Definitely not Saiyajin saga Goku, though.


----------



## Gary (Mar 23, 2008)

i have no idea who thor is but it looks like only end of dbz goku can win


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 23, 2008)

Thor Wins this.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 23, 2008)

Thor wouldn't even need Mjolnir. He'd go to one of those shitty asian weapon stores, take a claymore and imbue it with his powers, making it an acceptable, though exceptionally inferior, substitution.  He gives goku the first haircut he's ever had in his life and skewers him while he's at it. He then flattens Luffy into the world's largest trampoline.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 23, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Then Thor rips him apart with his bare hands



Luffy can stretch, how can Thor rip him? Can Thor stretch?

Anyways Goku speed blitzs Thor. Thor cant go fast without his hammer.
Thor loses.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Luffy can stretch, how can Thor rip him? Can Thor stretch?
> 
> Anyways Goku speed blitzs Thor. Thor cant go fast without his hammer.
> Thor loses.



speedblitz only works when your attacks keep your foe offbalance


closing the gap to attack him would be Goku's 1st and last mistake


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 23, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> Let's just put it like this..
> 
> 
> Luffy = Mortal
> ...



. Thor is mortal...he can die.



> speedblitz only works when your attacks keep your foe offbalance
> 
> 
> closing the gap to attack him would be Goku's 1st and last mistake



Why is that? Thor gets knocked back by Spiderman. Goku can knock back Thor and then Kamehameha's him to oblivion


----------



## Kuya (Mar 23, 2008)

Thor can win without Mjolnir in both scenario's


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 23, 2008)

^^How....his speed has been greatly reduced, he cant summon lightning.
Goku and Luffy have a speed advantage and they are no weakling eather. A Kamehameha wave kills Thor


----------



## Kuya (Mar 23, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^How....his speed has been greatly reduced, he cant summon lightning.
> Goku and Luffy have a speed advantage and they are no weakling eather. A Kamehameha wave kills Thor



Strength and Durability.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^How....his speed has been greatly reduced, he cant summon lightning.
> Goku and Luffy have a speed advantage and they are no weakling eather. A Kamehameha wave kills Thor



Thor tanks planet busters and can summon the mjolnir from the clutches of tony at any time.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Thor has honor so he wont call back mjolnir.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2008)

don't need it neway


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 24, 2008)

Didn't it say pure slugfest? That means no ki attacks.

As for Luffy, he is not surviving a punch from a guy who can shake a planet with his attacks and rip a planet-size snake off the earth


----------



## Bullet (Mar 24, 2008)

Is it current or classisc Thor?


----------



## Orion (Mar 24, 2008)

It honestly doesnt matter.....current just makes it more of a rape.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 24, 2008)

Bullet said:


> Is it current or classisc Thor?


I was gonna say current but now it matter


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Didn't it say pure slugfest? That means no ki attacks.
> 
> As for Luffy, he is not surviving a punch from a guy who can shake a planet with his attacks and rip a planet-size snake off the earth



Yet when he fights on earth not even a window is broken.
Goku also shakes planets with his punches and causes earthquakes powering up


----------



## Power16 (Mar 24, 2008)

In these fights is he going all out or is he holding back like he usually does... You just seem to pick the lowest of feat and justify it as the character's best like the Spiderman thing when you know he's taken punch from the Hulk and we know what he did to a meteor twice the size of earth.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Didn't it say pure slugfest? That means no ki attacks.
> 
> As for Luffy, he is not surviving a punch from a guy who can shake a planet with his attacks and rip a planet-size snake off the earth



If this is true, the thread starter needs to make some serious editing, or this thread is pointless. I'll allow him/her time to make those changes.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

Power16 said:


> In these fights is he going all out or is he holding back like he usually does... You just seem to pick the lowest of feat and justify it as the character's best like the Spiderman thing when you know he's taken punch from the Hulk and we know what he did to a meteor twice the size of earth.



If the meteor's are nothing more than huge clumps of durable rock. If the metoer was as durable as earth, earth would have been caught in its gravity.
Hulk just punched a really,really big rock any other class 100 could have done that.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 24, 2008)

Any other class 100 in his level sure. Hulk has plenty of feats in the millions of ton. And about the Thor issue which was the main point of my response...


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> If the meteor's are nothing more than huge clumps of durable rock. If the metoer was as durable as earth, earth would have been caught in its gravity.
> Hulk just punched a really,really big rock any other class 100 could have done that.



But not 23rd or Vegeta saga Goku. That's the underlying problem with this matchup. If Thor can take hits of that magnitude, Goku, in a straight brawl, shouldn't be able to hurt him.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

^^But Thor gets knocked back by Spidey....im not saying 23 budokai Goku can hurt him permanently but i am saying he can knock him back.
Have you ever read one of the many Spidey/Hulk fight? Spidey uses his speed to avoid Hulks hits and even though his hits dont do damage,but the amounts of hits he gets in he manages to subdue hulk.
Without mjolnir Thor aint fast at all, Goku can get many hits on him and so can Luffy


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2008)

Actually I haven't read a comic involving Spiderman and Hulk. I'm just thinking that we go by the high-ends of Thor (and some subsequent middle) just like we would Goku. 

At this moment, the thread stays open. But it'll only stay open with editing on behalf of the thread starter.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, if we wanna go low end on Goku he's scared of needles and has gotten IV's. Granted he's been shot with a  machine gun and nothing happened, but that's Toriyama for ya. You can't pierce Thors skin with a needle.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, if we wanna go low end on Goku he's scared of needles and has gotten IV's. Granted he's been shot with a  machine gun and nothing happened, but that's Toriyama for ya. You can't pierce Thors skin with a needle.



Goku cant be pierced by needles ...he is just scared of them for some reason.
Its like being scared of spiders...they cant hurt you but your still scared.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry.
*EDITS*


----------



## Tash (Mar 24, 2008)

I see much donkey punching in Goku and Luffy's future.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^But Thor gets knocked back by Spidey....im not saying 23 budokai Goku can hurt him permanently but i am saying he can knock him back.
> Have you ever read one of the many Spidey/Hulk fight? Spidey uses his speed to avoid Hulks hits and even though his hits dont do damage,but the amounts of hits he gets in he manages to subdue hulk.
> Without mjolnir Thor aint fast at all, Goku can get many hits on him and so can Luffy



why do you hang on single moments in comics probably meant at proving nothing as your sole base in argument


and noone is arguing that Goku is slower, what they are arguing is that his difference in speed won't make a difference in this fight

and Spidey has a sense btw


----------



## Bullet (Mar 24, 2008)

Goku's or Luffy's speed wouldn't help much. Thor isn't that fast, but he's not real slow that he won't be able to hit Goku or Luffy (in any transformation). Thor hits harder than anyone they've ever fought and has been up against charcaters with superspeed. Thor is a warrior, and he can find ways to hit them; if Goku fights Thor h2h, he'll probably get more hits in, but I'm sure the hits Thor hits Goku with are going to be more devastating to Goku, than Goku's assault on Thor. 

Thor also has crazy stamina that surpasses Goku's and Luffy, and if Goku or Luffy transform, it'll just ruin their chances of winning even more, since Goku will be burning alot of energy and Luffy will be just killing himself. And I know Luffy has a good resistance to blunt force, but it was proven by Garp that Luffy can be hurt physically, and I belive that Thor is stronger than Garp. Thor will just grab Luffy and fling him into space.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

Taleran said:


> why do you hang on single moments in comics probably meant at proving nothing as your sole base in argument
> 
> 
> and noone is arguing that Goku is slower, what they are arguing is that his difference in speed won't make a difference in this fight
> ...



I know about his spider sense but he is agile anyways.
Goku's speed will make a difference in the fight, Thor cant hit him, but he can constantly knock Thor back....then Luffy puts some hits in aswell


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2008)

Goku will land a punch yeah then thor will use his superior reaction speed to grab him and pound him into submission


----------



## Soljer (Mar 24, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Goku cant be pierced by needles ...he is just scared of them for some reason.
> Its like being scared of spiders...they cant hurt you but your still scared.



They can't?  



Can give you: (warning, Graphic)


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 24, 2008)

Isn't Thor lightspeed?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2008)

him beating Thing and Hulk 2v1 without the Odinforce or his hammer


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 25, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Yet when he fights on earth not even a window is broken.



Lie



> Goku also shakes planets with his punches



Lie



> and causes earthquakes powering up



Irrelevant.

BTW Thor has reacted to attacks at hundreds of times the speed of light.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2008)

How about we end this thread by saying Goku blows up the planet killing everyone even himself.


----------



## Snow (Mar 25, 2008)

Thor is Thor.

Auto-win.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 25, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> How about we end this thread by saying Goku blows up the planet killing everyone even himself.


Thor can survive against planet busting attacks so only Goku and Luffy dies.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> How about we end this thread by saying Goku blows up the planet killing everyone even himself.



why waste all that Energy when Thor is happy to oblige





besides hes the only one of the 3 able to live in space


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 25, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prove im a liar

I guess captain America's shield is FTL then


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 25, 2008)

Taleran said:


> him beating Thing and Hulk 2v1 without the Odinforce or his hammer



Goku is faster than both Thing and Hulk.....Thor aint touching Goku.
If Hulk and Thing can hit Thor, Goku can hit him. 
Thor gets hit by Caps shield LOLOL and you say his reaction speed>>>>>>>>Goku's


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

oh yep I'm sorry that someone is able to be blindsided and yeah I can really see someone like Goku pulling a dirty trick like that, can't you?

I DIDN'T THINK SO


besides unless stated otherwise fights in the OBD start with the people facing one and other


Nice try though


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 25, 2008)

LoL That isnt serious right?In the db verse Cooler could destroy a star like the sun with a powerlevel of only 5 000 000.Goku at the end of DBZ as a SSJ3 has a powerlevel around 75 000 000(power to destroy 15stars),super Boo was seen to crack the whole existence of reality when getting angry.It has no logik to compare someone like Thor to  Goku at the end of DBZ,besides the 2characters come from very different dimensions.In the db-world,there is no limit for power,even without a visible power sorce their powers keep growing.
To note ,Roshi had a power like 139,enough to blow up the moon


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 25, 2008)

Taleran said:


> oh yep I'm sorry that someone is able to be blindsided and yeah I can really see someone like Goku pulling a dirty trick like that, can't you?
> 
> I DIDN'T THINK SO
> 
> ...



You didnt explain why he got tagged by Hulk and the Thing. 
Hulk and The Thing wouldnt even touch 23 budokai Goku. So much for Thors superior reflexes


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

there could be many reasons

1. he didn't see them as a threat
2. just didn't try to dodge
3. hes an asgardian and they don't run from combat
4. etc
5. etc
6. etc
7. its a comic and it'd be pretty lame if noone hit anyone else

and to take a break from our chat FFA



> LoL That isnt serious right?In the db verse Cooler could destroy a star like the sun with a powerlevel of only 5 000 000.Goku at the end of DBZ as a SSJ3 has a powerlevel around 75 000 000(power to destroy 15stars),super Boo was seen to crack the whole existence of reality when getting angry.It has no logik to compare someone like Thor to Goku at the end of DBZ,besides the 2characters come from very different dimensions.In the db-world,there is no limit for power,even without a visible power sorce their powers keep growing.
> To note ,Roshi had a power like 139,enough to blow up the moon


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 25, 2008)

Taleran said:


> there could be many reasons
> 
> 1. he didn't see them as a threat
> 2. just didn't try to dodge
> ...



1. Not see Hulk as a threat? LOL if Thor has his guard down Hulk would rip him to shreds
2. Yeh like he wants to get pummeled by class 100s
3. Dodging isnt running, its avoiding. Hermod is an Asgardian who has super speed so......
4. "Its a comic is not an excuse" I can say "its a manga so Goku it would be pointless if Goku flew round earth in 2 secs"


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

Thor himself is in the Hulk's strength class all the time (sometimes more) and is ALWAYS stronger than the Thing

so my points still stand


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 25, 2008)

Your points dont stand
1.Why would he not see Hulk as a threat? Hulk is his equal
2.Hulk could rip him so shreds so he would just let Hulk hit him, he would try to avoid getting hit
3.Dodging is not the same as running. Dodging isnt against Asgardian pride.
4.Its not a valid excuse


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Prove im a liar



Burden of proof is on the one who made the claim. -snip-



> I guess captain America's shield is FTL then






QED -snip-



> 4. "Its a comic is not an excuse" I can say "its a manga so Goku it would be pointless if Goku flew round earth in 2 secs"


Except he's never demonstrated anything like that, while Thor HAS demonstrated what we are claiming, so citing low - end feats means nothing since there's proof he's stronger than that

-snip-


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 26, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Burden of proof is on the one who made the claim, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those scans dont explain why he got hit by Caps shield....if he has superior reflexes to Goku, he wouldnt have got hit.
We already know Thor if FTL but not without his hammer. Thor is without his hammer in this fight. READ THE OP


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Those scans dont explain why he got hit by Caps shield....if he has superior reflexes to Goku, he wouldnt have got hit.



It's PIS. It's been proven multiple times he can react above lightspeed. Pointing out a low - end feat doesn't suddenly mean everything higher never happened. Stop trolling.

EDIT: And Mjolnir doesn't have anything to do with his reflexes, just his movement speed.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 26, 2008)

^^You gave me scans of Thor woving fast WITH mjolnir


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2008)

Mjolnir has NOTHING to do with his reflexes. His reflexes are the same with and without it.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG!!! I said Thor is fast. The other guy said he has superior speed without Mjolnir. I said he doesnt. He said Thor has superior reflex speed to Goku. I said he doesnt because Thing and Hulk wouldnt touch Goku...........
Read the whole thread before you reply to my quotes


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> OMG!!! I said Thor is fast. The other guy said he has superior speed without Mjolnir. I said he doesnt.



I'm talking about reflexes.



> He said Thor has superior reflex speed to Goku. I said he doesnt because Thing and Hulk wouldnt touch Goku...........



I already explained the flaw in that reasoning. BTW, Hulk and Thing have both tagged people much faster than Goku.



> Read the whole thread before you reply to my quotes



Stop trolling


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 26, 2008)

say basically, Luffy make no difference.....


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 26, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> I'm talking about reflexes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol you always scall some one a troll when you cant beat them in an argument.
Im gonna put you on my ignore list, because interacting with you causes good thread to get locked. If you dont like what i say ignore me, that way you will be happy.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2008)

Ignoring doesn't remove the inherant problem of you missing the point


not to mention your posting style seems very familiar


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 26, 2008)

Dude's FFA with a name change if that's what you mean


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2008)

I would never have guessed.....was referring to something else


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry Fire Fist Ace, but as Taleran already pointed out, you "ignoring" Endless Make won't make your points valid.

And you've yet to answer EM's last post


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Ignoring doesn't remove the inherant problem of you missing the point
> 
> 
> not to mention your posting style seems very familiar



So does yours


----------



## TonyG416 (Mar 27, 2008)

Scenario 1: Thor wins
Scenario 2: Goku wins


----------



## Kamehameha Beats The OodamaR (Apr 20, 2008)

Like I said, I will quote my same words in any "Goku vs. <Whoever>" thread:

Goku is smart when it comes to fighting.

Goku has a battle power at the end of DBZ of 46 Billion, his Super Genki Dama has a power level of 22 TRILLION.

He Beats anyone, any place, any time.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 20, 2008)

And where the hell do you have any proof that Goku has such power?
Also, stop necroposting.
This thread is over a month old.


----------



## Kamehameha Beats The OodamaR (Apr 20, 2008)

Proof? Its all over! Akira Toriyama stated that in an interview, and its on a site I read back somewhere.
Im just putting all you people who think that the dragonball universe, the most insanely over powered universe in the history of fiction, is weak in line.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 20, 2008)

KamehamehaBeatsTheOodamaR said:


> Proof? Its all over! Akira Toriyama stated that in an interview, and its on a site I read back somewhere.
> Im just putting all you people who think that the dragonball universe, the most insanely over powered universe in the history of fiction, is weak in line.



Scans, please.
Because from what I can tell, you are just making shit up.


----------



## Power16 (Apr 20, 2008)

Just ignore him!


----------



## Kamehameha Beats The OodamaR (Apr 20, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Scans, please.
> Because from what I can tell, you are just making shit up.



Im a lazy person, I dont like to go looking for stuff, especially if it cuts into my anime watching time.
I said to myself "Alright, Ill go through 20 pages and then Ill go watch some more One Piece."
I did that. If you want the proof, look yourself, Im not going to say "Oh dont look at it, Im sorry, I made it up" because I didnt make it up. Its true.

Son Goku has saiya-jn blood in him. IF by some miracle he got defeated, he would be wished back to life, and come back MUCH stronger (when a saiyan is at the brink of dead ,or dies, he comes back stronger. Dont ask why, I cant remember, Vegeta states it at the Frieza saga).


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 20, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Just ignore him!



Its more fun to beat him down to the ground, though.



KamehamehaBeatsTheOodamaR said:


> Im a lazy person, I dont like to go looking for stuff, especially if it cuts into my anime watching time.
> I said to myself "Alright, Ill go through 20 pages and then Ill go watch some more One Piece."
> I did that. If you want the proof, look yourself, Im not going to say "Oh dont look at it, Im sorry, I made it up" because I didnt make it up. Its true.


Burden of proof fallacy.
You have to prove to me that your statement is true.
I don't have to prove that anything is false.



> Son Goku has saiya-jn blood in him. IF by some miracle he got defeated, he would be wished back to life, and come back MUCH stronger (when a saiyan is at the brink of dead ,or dies, he comes back stronger. Dont ask why, I cant remember, Vegeta states it at the Frieza saga).



And why would the enemy let him do that?
Also, where in the Op does it say that he can get the Dragonballs?
Where does it say he can get help, which he will need to use those Dragonballs?


----------



## Kamehameha Beats The OodamaR (Apr 20, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Its more fun to beat him down to the ground, though.



Read my last post.
I cant be bothered argueing with a bunch of ignorant fools who cant say "You're right, I was wrong, Goku is the stronger person." when the facts are laid our infront of you.

Like I said, Im off to watch One Piece.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Apr 20, 2008)

Obvious Troll is obvious.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 20, 2008)

I have edited my post to answer your cute little comments.

And you haven't given anything, just continued to state your own opinion as if it was law.
Sorry, that isn't how it works here.


----------



## Kamehameha Beats The OodamaR (Apr 20, 2008)

Where does it say he cant get someone to get him back with the dragonballs? eh?

Alright, heres some numbers for you. I cant "prove" it, but it is from a reliable source, a Bleach, Naruto and DBZ site.



> Evil Kid Buu Saga
> Super Buu - 4,000,000,000
> Buff Buu - 4,600,000,000
> Kid Buu - 7,200,000,000
> ...



Notice that Son Goku is weaker than the rest. Why? That is Gokus standard battle power, not taking Kaio Ken, Power Ups or SSJ1-3 into consideration.

You may be thinking, where did he get the 46 Billion from? Well I DID make a mistake, I admit that.
46 Billion is SSJ4 Gokus (end of GT) Powerlevel.

Like I said, Im leaving, I cant be bothered arguing with anyone.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Apr 20, 2008)

KamehamehaBeatsTheOodamaR said:


> Like I said, I will quote my same words in any "Goku vs. <Whoever>" thread:
> 
> Goku is smart when it comes to fighting.
> 
> ...




Is that before or after he goes super saiyan. You should make a Goku vs Superman thread. Smite the non-believers.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 20, 2008)

So, you only have a forum made by fans, and not the words of the author himself?
Cute.

Then, you back off, while throwing some crap about how you are supposedly too good to try and prove anything to me, thus avoiding anything like that.

And the worst crime of all...you think anyone wants you here in the first place.


----------



## Antitard (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know how this lasted 5 pages. But for those of you who didn't know - Thor lifted a snake that weighed as much as earth without his belt of strength.


----------



## atom (Apr 20, 2008)

How this will go

Luffy: This guy, he is too powerful!
Goku: Yeah, we have to fuse!
Luffy: Fuse?
Goku: Just put on this earring on your left ear.
Goku: *puts earring on right ear*
Thor: I wont let you!!
Goku: Hurry!!
Luffy: *puts earring on left ear*
*SFX: Movement*
*Bright flash*
Thor: What.... what is this!?
Unknown: Hehe.
Unknown: Its over. For you that is.
Unknown: I AM Luku!
Luku: ALL RIGHT
Luku: Now... to go SUPER!
Luku: *goes Super Saiyan*
Luku: Now.. to take it up another notch
Luku: *goes Gear 2nd*
Luku: *goes Super Saiyan 2*
Luku: *goes Gear 3rd*
Luku: Now.... to end this
Luku: *goes Super Saiyan 3*
Thor: I'll kill you!
Thor: *flies towards them*
Luku: Heh, its over. Kid.
Luku: KAMEHAMEHA.....
Thor: That technique won't work!
Luku: Jet....
Thor: HAHAH ITS OVER!!
Luku: GIANT
Thor: DIEE!!!
Luku: LASER!!!!! 
Thor: !!!!
*SFX: EXPLOSION*
Thor: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Luku: DIEEEE
Thor: arghhhhhhhh!
Thor: *disappears*
Luku: Hmph. *Walks away*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 20, 2008)

Funny post!


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Sonic said:


> How this will go
> 
> Luffy: This guy, he is too powerful!
> Goku: Yeah, we have to fuse!
> ...



100% CANON


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 20, 2008)

Kamehameha Beats The OodamaR said:


> Where does it say he cant get someone to get him back with the dragonballs? eh?
> 
> Alright, heres some numbers for you. I cant "prove" it, but it is from a reliable source, a Bleach, Naruto and DBZ site.
> 
> ...



How long have I been gone?
When did this joker show up?


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 20, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> How long have I been gone?
> When did this joker show up?



Today, I think.
Or maybe yesterday.

Still, you have to admit that this thing is actually pretty funny.
Almost like we have a new generation of Jplayas around here...


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2008)

Sonic said:


> How this will go
> 
> Luffy: This guy, he is too powerful!
> Goku: Yeah, we have to fuse!
> ...



Ignoring all of the other idiocy in this post, you need to learn how Thor talks.

It's not "I WON'T LET YOU!", it's "I SAY THEE NAY!"


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

Thor teleports himself to a worthier battle


"THOU SHALLTH FEEL MY FOOT UPSIDE THY POOPHOLE YOU FILTHY  CREATURES "


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Thor teleports himself to a worthier battle
> 
> 
> "THOU SHALLTH FEEL MY FOOT UPSIDE THY POOPHOLE YOU FILTHY  CREATURES "



With The Sentry 

seriously The Setry deseves his own smilei


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

I think Thor is actually > Sentry


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

^^Na Reed said that the Sentry is the strongest being on earth. But we will see how Thor does against Red Hulk and the Skrulls


----------



## Power16 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wasn't that said when they didn't know of Thor's return? We all know that we can't take words of character at face value unless its like Thor himself who says it.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2008)

Sonic said:


> How this will go
> 
> Luffy: This guy, he is too powerful!
> Goku: Yeah, we have to fuse!
> ...



/end thread IT'S OVER THEY WON!


----------



## Enclave (Apr 20, 2008)

I've only read up to the 2nd page but  I noticed that The Sentry seems to like to keep mentioning that Thor has been knocked back by Spidy before.  Well thing is that when you see Thor in an Avengers comic, he's holding back, holding back a great deal.  I've seen a comic where all the avengers got their asses kicked, Thor appeared KOd.  Once the last avenger was knocked out Thor got up, gave an explanation to the guy they were fighting about how he holds back so that the mortals do not rely on his godly might, that they need to be able to deal with problems themselves instead of always expecting the gods to do everything.  He then goes on to completely kick the ass of the villain with insane ease, the same villain who had just decimated the Avengers.

Thor's low end showings are really not usable because of this reason.  He's stated many times how he is constantly holding back around mortals.  You usually only ever see his true might in his own comics.

A great example is a fairly recent example.  Ironman, somebody who currently is very capable of taking out the avengers solo (with the exception of Sentry of course) got his ass completely and totally whooped by Thor with insane ease.  Not only was Thor FAR stronger than Tony had ever thought but he was also far faster and the lightning he summoned was FAR more powerful than he'd ever witnessed before.

Also, I'd noticed earlier in the thread (didn't see how mentioned it) but it seemed somebody though that since Thor doesn't have his hammer for this fight that he cannot do his weather control.  Yea, that's not true actually.  He's still fully capable of his weather manipulation without the hammer, the hammer gives him a number of extra powers, that's to be sure, but weather manipulation isn't one of those powers, it's all him.  He is the god of thunder after all.

Also, people cannot underestimate Thors speed.  We are talking about somebody who has fought the likes of Silver Surfer before, if Thor can hit Surfer he can hit Goku.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^Na Reed said that the Sentry is the strongest being on earth. But we will see how Thor does against Red Hulk and the Skrulls



Notice how he clones Thor, not Sentry, when they need extra power, even though WWH prooves reed is capable to duplicate Sentry's energy signature.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Notice how he clones Thor, not Sentry, when they need extra power, even though WWH prooves reed is capable to duplicate Sentry's energy signature.



But Thor isn't on Earth, last I remember Thor cast a permanent levitation spell so that Midgar was floating above the surface of the planet


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

lol @ semantics...
Though these days the goverment likes to lay claim to the air and space


----------



## atom (Apr 20, 2008)

But yeah, Kamehameha Jet Giant Laser takes this.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

No, it dosen't....


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Notice how he clones Thor, not Sentry, when they need extra power, even though WWH prooves reed is capable to duplicate Sentry's energy signature.



Thor clone was crazy....imagine a Sentry clone


----------



## HumanWine (Apr 20, 2008)

Kamehameha Beats The OodamaR said:


> Like I said, I will quote my same words in any "Goku vs. <Whoever>" thread:
> 
> Goku is smart when it comes to fighting.
> 
> ...



You almost posted the same extact thing in like 2 other threads....troll


----------

